# Craftsman snow blower conversion



## unknownfireman (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi guys,
I was looking at replacing my craftsman snowblower engine with the 212 engine from harbor freight online it says the pulleys are 3/8 but the 212 is 3/4 can I buy bigger pulleys

The model is 247.887001 

Thanks a ton for the advice


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
the crankshaft on the predator is 3/4 inch ,i think you mean 7/8ths for your old one, in that case there many sellers on ebay selling the bushing and over size key plus in the repower section in here you will find every anwser you need on how to do the swap 

good luck


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, Pulleys can be had in various widths and shaft size, as well as circumference.....


----------

